# Cooing sound



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Has anyone heard a rat make cooing sounds kind of like a dove? My new baby does that a lot. Is that normal?

I made a recording. It's not very loud so earphones recommended:
https://youtu.be/jkjuHL__buY


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

To me, he sounds sick.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

That kind of noise is useually a sign of a respiratory problem. I'd get him along to the vets and on a course of amoxicillin or septrin if hes a youngster (under 3 months) or doxy and baytril if he's over. You want a good 3-4 weeks


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

One of mine had this, it turned out to be an upper respiratory infection. He needs antibiotics to clear it.

Isamurat, the vet only gave us a 7 day twice a day course of baytril. The noise mentioned above stopped and his sneezing calmed down a lot, although he hasn't stopped completely. He's been off the AB for a week, still a little sneezing and still no noise. Should I leave him off them meds and keep monitoring or restart on a longer course? He's 13 weeks old.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok I will be going to the vet with him then. He does sneeze too every now and then, but not very often. But they all sneeze, and yet no other ratin my mischief produces that sound.
Is there anywhere I can buy Baytril w/o prescription? The visit with meds will be around $100.


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

And one more thing: his brother does not do this sound. Is that likely that 2 rats who have lived together every day of their lives don't have the same infection?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Nev&remus - he should have been on it longer but I'd see how he does rather than put him straight back on. If he does get grunty again put him on for a good course.

Malarz - if it was infectious your other guy would already have it and they do better together so I wouldn't seperate


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

Malarz said:


> Is there anywhere I can buy Baytril w/o prescription? The visit with meds will be around $100.


I've done some searching on this because we have a new rat, and I was considering getting Baytril without a prescription.

The general consensus I saw online was don't. There are people selling it or something like it, but you don't know the quality of the medicine. That makes sense. If I get sick, I'm not going to buy amoxicillin off the street. I'm going to the doctor and getting a prescription.

A friend of mine is married to a vet tech, and she said she didn't know of any place to get it aside from the vet. So if she can't get it on her own, the only recourse would probably be shady, and I wouldn't personally risk it.


----------



## Nev&Remus (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice Isamurat. He seems to be doing good right now but I'm still watching him 24/7.


Malarz said:


> And one more thing: his brother does not do this sound. Is that likely that 2 rats who have lived together every day of their lives don't have the same infection?


I took both my boys to be checked over just in case. My other rat had no issues with the infection and still doesn't. He took meds along with his brother so may be better to get him checked too just in case.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

There are a few trusted places in the US, though based in the UK its go to the vets or don't get anything. I'd recommend joining the face book group real rat lovers want to know, its got a file section with links to good sources in the US and is staffed by a team including vets and medical professionals


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks like I'm going to have quite a few trips to the vet. The cooing (which started the thread) is really sporadic. Sebastian does that sometimes, most times he doesn't. But if if is a respiratory problem I would tackle it right away rather than wait. And as far as my other rats go, maybe it's their immune system that's different, including Sebastian's brother. Thanks for the advice.


----------

